# Nissan Sentra audio upgrade..most important part?



## naptownbftfan (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi - I bought a 2003 nissan sentra SE-R and want to upgrade the audio system. It is the basic audio package right now. Not the fostgate. 2 side front door speakers, and 2 rear speakers...stock head unit, no amp or subwoofer. 

I am not looking to spend a lot of money. Actually probably only about $300 in the first 'round' of upgrades.

My questions is....which one of the 3 components would have the biggest effect on improving sound quality: 1) Buy the best head unit $300 can buy? 2) Upgrade the 4 speakers to better quality speakers? 3) or get an amp and subwoofer......Im not looking for pounding bass though; just good crisp quality sound.

Thanks!


----------



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

If it was me I would get a quality cd player on ebay(pioneer, alpine, eclipse, whatever you like, about $175-300) ditch the rear speakers, concentrate on powerful front stage and add an amp and sub(s). Leave the holes in the rear deck where the rear speakers used to be to vent in to the cab so you can hear the bass from the subs in the trunk......


----------



## girardaaron (Feb 22, 2006)

I've got a nice blaupunkt head unit for sale if you are interested...


----------



## TheMadCheshire (Dec 30, 2004)

Like eric, i would too throw it into a headunit first. I wouldn't personally spend more than 200 on a headunit, but thats me. Make sure that you get one that supports your future(i.e. amps or sat radio or whatever). Then go front speakers, then amp them then subs and if you are so inclined, ditched the rears and focus on the front. 
The headunit itself will make those factory speakers sound better, although not like perfect. Adding in some aftermarket speakers will then make it better and amping them justs makes it sound sweet.
Goodluck!


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

Im gonna jump into the fray here.. non Frostgate sound system on the 06 Spec...

Want to upgrade the head unit, maybe the speakers down the road.. But Im not getting a sub nor ever plan to. I just don't want one plan/simple. Nor do i want to bother with amps.

What i want to do is make the most out of what already exists and change out as little as posible. KISS methiod.

I can see myslelf around the 2-300 range for a head unit. Question is would this type of setup with everything else stock be better with one of those uber expensive head units because i won't be implamenting any middle-man sound boosting?

I mean its one thing to spread the money around if you plan to get the loaded options, but since i'm only looking at one option, y not get the best of the best?

make sense?

Discuss.....


----------



## DylanDET1 (Apr 28, 2006)

for the most part even expensive head units run around 180 to 225 watts avg. with rms around 20watts a channel..... compition head units are much less because they lack an internal amp and rely on external amps... point being a 120$ cd player to a 300 will most liley be adequate 4 u, and seeing as ur not looking 4 high power what ur gona get with a more expensive head unit is options... more rca outputs/inputs... mp3 and wma decoding, equalizer presets and such... u don't need them it wasn't till i used a multichannel amp, infinity component speakers and all new wiring that i heard a diffrence in sound quality from my 140$ blaupunkt and my 550$alpine, its not that there is no diffrence but withoutchanging multiple things its hard to distinguise.... i suggest a head unit under 200 with all the feature u need and want and upgradng ur front 2 speakers at least... two 61/2s for ur doors with 180watt max is more than most head units can produce, for crisp sound taht u want i recomend infinity, because u don't plan on getting a sub u could opt for polk audio, a little more bass but not as good of a high both have good mid ranges and all affordable... between 130 to 200 for a pair


----------

